# new MD 2011 saltwater licence



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

here it is guys no more free atlantic and coastal bay fishing. the new bay sport licence also covers the atlantic waters and coastal bays. so everyone fishing the surf, jetties or from kayaks you need to get the new licence thanks to the federal gov. licence still only 15.00 but this should be a windfall for DNR lets hope they can do something with the extra money like improve and make new ramps


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

True Sam... At least Md combined the Bay license with the Atlantic so there will be no confusion. also as I had posted The NOAA fin regs are automatically included with the license

New FIN# regs 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saltwater Angler Registry

Starting January 1, 2011, if you have a saltwater recreational fishing license or registration from any state or U.S. territory EXCEPT Hawaii, New Jersey, Puerto Rico, or the U.S. Virgin Islands, you are AUTOMATICALLY registered and do not need to take further action. Otherwise, the following questions will help you determine whether you need to register with the National Saltwater Angler Registry.


this was taken right from NOAA site.

not sure about having license in multiple states.... the way I read it you should only need to register once. I have sent email to NOAA for clarification... we will see

:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hey c, happy new year! this will be good for Md dnr and make a lot of people not very happy. now MD has joined all the rest of the mid- atlantic states with a saltwater fishing license. still cheaper than Delaware at 20 bucks.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Enforcement*

Ya know -- I'm generally in favor of this and have always bought the Ches. Bay license every year anyhow.

However, I'm a little cynical about how well / strongly enforced it will be in tourist areas like Ocean City, MD.

NRP, etc. just don't have nearly the appropriate manpower to patrol the beach and check licenses.

I'm guessing it will get checked at Assateague but I'd be shocked if I ever get checked in OC.

Frankly, I think most vacation surf-fishers will be ignorant of the change in law or if they do know, might just take their chances on low enforcement.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

True.... manpower is limited these days but from my experience with Delawares licensing the pas t few years .... they will be checking !!!! I have been checked at Massey's landing even at 2:00 Am. Fortunately The officers there tend to know us ( the regular crew) and we were checked once in a while when they were training new recruits.... and we were glad to help. 

I have seen them pay special attention to "tourists" and even seen a guy get nailed multiple times in 1 day... expensive fishing trip for sure!!!) 

Better to have the license ... properly displayed... than to get fined.

:fishing:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> hey c, happy new year! this will be good for Md dnr and make a lot of people not very happy. now MD has joined all the rest of the mid- atlantic states with a saltwater fishing license. still cheaper than Delaware at 20 bucks.


Happy New year to you too Sam ! I think that New Jersey is the only state to not join the ranks. I hear that the residents are fighting it until its free !!!

NOAA however is charging 15 bucks this year for a FIN so they will pay either way !!!

Landed a new job finally at the new OC casino so hopefully I will be able to get out to different places to fish this year. Looking forward to maybe hooking up with you and some other P&S' ers this year !!!

Tight Lines to all


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very good c. beats the hell out of driving to Va. for work. you know those NJ yanks, they dont want to pay for anything


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

after looking through the new regs. for VA & MD the coastal and tidal tributaries are also reciprocal now but MD licences holders must get a VA FIP# and visa versa for VA license holders they must get a MD FIN#



















































7


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am gonna have to look into that further... seems to be alot of conflicting info out there. If you get a FIN from NOAA it asks what states you intend to fish and the number is good for all of them ( at least it did when I got mine last year which is still valid... it expires in a year... not a calender year)

I knew this was gonna get messy once the Gov got involved !!!!!!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Well... that seems to be the case. Every state has their own license and FIN#. (except NJ, Hawaii, and the pseudo state of Pueto Rico)The NOAA FIN is now only valid for the states that have not joined the ranks of licensing. If the state you fish has an agreement with your state... Md/Va... you only need 1 license but both FIN's.

At least the FIN is free.

Big Brother sooner or later will get involved in everything we do !!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i checked or should say tried to check the Del. regs. but couldn't find the new regs. for 2011. i think MD license holders will still need to get a Del. license and another FIN#


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> i checked or should say tried to check the Del. regs. but couldn't find the new regs. for 2011. i think MD license holders will still need to get a Del. license and another FIN#


True... Delaware does not have a reciprocal agreement with fishing license... only waterfowl hunting.
Fee is $20 for non resident and $8.50 for resident. the nice thing is that it is good for fresh and salt and crabbing... and this year your FIN is automatic( will be printed on your license, no seperate phone call or website)


----------

